# RE-0 IEMs now only $50



## MT Alex (Nov 2, 2012)

These used to sell for $200, then $80, and are now on close out at a mere 50 bones.  I use a pair for around 6 hours a day and they provide fantastic pure sound, very accurate.  I'll probably pick up a few to have as spares.

http://head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=38

TPU review:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Head-Direct/RE0/4.html


----------



## BlackOmega (Nov 2, 2012)

wow 64 OHM. Wonder how the drivers are constructed.....


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 2, 2012)

Dang wish this happened sooner. Just bough me some new IEM 3 weeks ago


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2012)

nice find.


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice! very good value at $50


----------



## Millennium (Nov 4, 2012)

Excellent, 9.8 review?!
Only $10 shipping to UK too. Bought


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 4, 2012)

Well back then they were kind of the only sub $300 set of in-ears will good bass and linear frequency response. Now there are many, but even at $80 they are killer value today so at $50 they are insane value.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 4, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Excellent, 9.8 review?!
> Only $10 shipping to UK too. Bought



different times.. it was one of the first really good IEM with a dynamic driver.


----------



## Millennium (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh ok. I have phonak audeo 012s already, should I cancel?


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 4, 2012)

They are different compared to the 012s. If they sound better that depends a bit on taste, source and music preferences.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 4, 2012)

i slightly prefer the RE-0s than the 012


----------



## Guitar (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm told they aren't good for hip-hop/rap. Sucks, because that is a lot of what I listen to. Been looking for something different than my S4s as I feel they have deteriorated over time.


----------



## m1dg3t (Nov 7, 2012)

The pricing history of these IEMs tell you everything you need to know.

Silly "Audiophiles" :shadedshu


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 7, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> The pricing history of these IEMs tell you everything you need to know.
> 
> Silly "Audiophiles" :shadedshu



I'm not exactly certain of what your post alludes to, but I am sure that it deserves a hearty "Up Yours."


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 7, 2012)

How is it silly that it follows a normal consumer pricing strategy? It has been four years since the RE-0 design was launched, no consumer product will keep its price or so many years.

Besides the clearance sale could suggest that a new in-ear is coming.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 7, 2012)

how are these for trance??? 

this looks like a good deal. hmmmmm


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 7, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> how are these for trance???
> 
> this looks like a good deal. hmmmmm



not really.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 7, 2012)

hmmm... than I'll pass.... I need good bass response and depth.... my imetal iems do good for hands up and ok for trance, however on trance songs that are darker sounding some of the midbass sounds a little rigid. I'm looking for a decent iem set when I don't wanna lug my RoG headset around,


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2012)

oooooh


i had re-1's i think, and they got stolen. an upgrade to these would be great.


----------

